# Best IP Anonymizer?



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

I've been looking around the web and there are SO many different programs. Do any of you know which the most reliable anonymizer is?
Im looking for the program with the fastest browsing, yet hides you the best.

*I know anonymizers make browsing slower*

I just tried netconceal and that didnt seem to work, i also tried GhostSurf Pro and that _did_ work with IE and i tried it on firefox but it was just weird. Maybe i didnt configure it right. im not sure.


----------



## klam (Apr 21, 2006)

I've tried a few but the best I've come across is a plug-in for firefox:

http://www.digitalcybersoft.com/ProxyList/firefox-anonymous-browsing.shtml

It changes every so often automatically and keeps an updated list but of course it'll make web browsing slower since you're connecting through other parties.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Correction, it'll make browsing A LOT SLOWER!


----------

